# calcium caltrate and stomach cramps



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

This is for LNAPE for anyone else who might be of help. I began taking Calcium Caltrate this morning to HOPEFULLY help control my IBS. I took one dose with breakfast. Just before lunch I came down with severe cramping and then making a couple trips to the bathroom. Would this be from taking the calciuM?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lets be sure you have the right calcium. Sometimes people get Caltrate the Brand name of calcium for citrate a form of calcium. DO you have calcium carbonate. I really do not think this could have given you diarrhea only if you have a calcium that is a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. So what do you have.Did you take 1/2 tablet or a full tablet none should really may a difference only a full tablet would give you indigestio. Linda


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

Linda,I bought the carbonate, the purple and white bottle as you had indicated in an email to me last week. It may have been a coincident. I took a whole one this morning and at lunch. Going to take a whole one at dinner. I am going to give this a try instead of taking a prescribed medicine (colestid).Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Are you doing better today with the calcium. I hope so. A full tablet at first will give pretty much indigestion and gas but after about 3 days this will go away.How is it effecting you.Linda


----------



## gebby (Jun 5, 2003)

Linda,The second day I tried again. Within the first hour I made my first trip to the bathroom. 4 more trips later and terrible D I finally stopped going to the bathroom. I am not sure what is up. I did not take any today and no D. I did not have any indigestion or abnormal gas.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Are you on other vitamins if so stop if you can. Maybe try the Calcium carbonate with just vitamin d and no other ingredients you may be overly sensative to the magneisum. I am off on vacation and will not be back until Sunday hope things go well for you.Linda


----------

